# Omega Costellation - Any Information And Help Please



## richardinalex (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been asked to look at a few of my late Uncle's watches and having no knowledge of this topic thought maybe a forum could give me a few ideas / hints / tips etc in respect of some of these watches.

The first watch I have come across is this OMEGA Constellation. The watch winds and seems to keep good time.

On the face is "OMEGA CONSELLATION" and there are some small numerals maybe "21 RU815". The face also has the word "ANTIMAGNETIC" on it. On the back of the watch are the words "OMEGA WATCH 18K 0.750"

I've attached some pictures here. I'm not sure about how to remove the back of the watch so would appreciate advice before attempting

Thanks - Richard


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Richard, lovely looking watch, on the back of the watch at the side there should be a small indentation where you can put a small knife blade in to pop the back off, if your unsure how to do it or have not got a thin blade then ask someone at a watch repair shop at say Simpsons or someone similar........

I personally would be cautious to verify it's authenticity until the movement can be viewed and the gold content tested with an acid test to check it.

My reasons are on the back of the watch the "omega" logo in triangular form is usually on the inside of the case and not the outside, also the Omega logo on the dial would be standing proud and not printed, some were printed on earlier 50's watches but a gold watch would usually have a more prestigeous flair to the dial and hands. Also the word "Constelletion" is spelt wrong, and as far as i'm aware Omega don't put how many jewels there are on the dial, so i am leaning towards it not being an Omega but a copy..............

I may well be wrong but life has taught me to be cautious..........welcome to the Forum by the way!! :welcome:


----------



## richardinalex (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for this. Took the bave step to remove the back.

Looks like this

Looking forward to showing the other watches.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi Richard, lovely looking watch, on the back of the watch at the side there should be a small indentation where you can put a small knife blade in to pop the back off, if your unsure how to do it or have not got a thin blade then ask someone at a watch repair shop at say Simpsons or someone similar........ I personally would be cautious to verify it's authenticity until the movement can be viewed and the gold content tested with an acid test to check it. My reasons are on the back of the watch the "omega" logo in triangular form is usually on the inside of the case and not the outside, also the Omega logo on the dial would be standing proud and not printed, some were printed on earlier 50's watches but a gold watch would usually have a more prestigeous flair to the dial and hands. Also the word "Constelletion" is spelt wrong, and as far as i'm aware Omega don't put how many jewels there are on the dial, so i am leaning towards it not being an Omega but a copy.............. I may well be wrong but life has taught me to be cautious..........welcome to the Forum by the way!! :welcome:


In My limited knowledge I would have to agree, it says 21 Rubis I would imagine not 21 RU815 which is russian for Jewels, also I have never seen this shape before on a constelletion (or costelletion as it says on your watch) and as harry states the triangle is usually on the inside and on the back is a nice picture of a conservatory. I would get the back off and see what is inside as it may be a poorly made franken and contain a real Omega heart but I dont hold out much hope. Also get the 'gold' tested if it is 18k then someone has gone to a lot of trouble to fake the watch!

Welcome :rltb: by the way


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

richardinalex said:


> Thanks for this. Took the bave step to remove the back. Looks like this Looking forward to showing the other watches.


I am afraid that what was written above is true and that is a fake, take a look at my 1967 Omega movement by way of comparison










I would still get it tested to see if they did use gold to make it but I doubt it. by the looks of it no jewels in that movement at all, the pink/red things in mine are the jewels, does it tic?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

richardinalex said:


> Thanks for this. Took the bave step to remove the back.
> 
> Looks like this
> 
> Looking forward to showing the other watches.


I`m sorry to confirm what the others have said but that is certainly not an Omega movement, it`s a cheap unjeweled pin-pallet one which was fitted to many low cost watches in the 1950s, Therefore it`s safe to say that the watch isn`t a genuine Omega.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

has no one else noticed that Constellation is spelt wrong on the dial?

Sorry Richard, it's a duff one


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> has no one else noticed that Constellation is spelt wrong on the dial?
> 
> Sorry Richard, it's a duff one





harryblakes7 said:


> Also the word "Constelletion" is spelt wrong,





no8yogi said:


> a constelletion (or costelletion as it says on your watch)


yep we did sorry its duffer than a pregnant Hillary duff wrapped in a duffel coat


----------



## richardinalex (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys

Better change the ttle of the post to "Have a look at a duff OMEGA"

Onto the next Uncle watch - let's hope that's not duff!

Richard


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Look on the bright side, Richard...at least you won't have to walk into an Omega AD to ask about servicing. :blush2:

I rather hope your uncle bought it cheaply knowing what it was.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

no8yogi said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > has no one else noticed that Constellation is spelt wrong on the dial?
> ...


i stand corrected. I'll be in the corner, facing the wall wearing a pointy hat. Again


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

richardinalex said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Better change the ttle of the post to "Have a look at a duff OMEGA"
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see what pops up!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think I would hold my breath...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

no8yogi said:


> I am afraid that what was written above is true and that is a fake, take a look at my 1967 Omega movement by way of comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo;~)

Richard it may still be worth getting the gold tested as Yogi suggests an easy first check could be done with a magnet before spending on an acid test, but i wouldn't build my hopes up

cheers

Andy


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

andyclient said:


> no8yogi said:
> 
> 
> > I am afraid that what was written above is true and that is a fake, take a look at my 1967 Omega movement by way of comparison
> ...


yeah sorry just nabbed it off the sales thread! great photography Andy!


----------



## richardinalex (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help - I'll get down to the jewellers to check on "gold" - I'm not too hopeful but will let you know.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

richardinalex said:


> Thanks guys for the help - I'll get down to the jewellers to check on "gold" - I'm not too hopeful but will let you know.


Save yourself a trip - it will definitely, 100%, not be gold. Sorry.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

From a fellow noob this just proves the value of a site like this - I would have been off to Christies with a smile on my face if I'd been handed that! Still a nice looking watch and hopefully has some sentimental value in your family.


----------

